
Git Internal Architecture - speter
https://dev.to/anuj_bansal_/git-internal-architecture-o1j
======
karmakaze
This is fantastic. Perhaps there are other posts like it and I find these
would be a much better introduction to Git coming from other another VCS than
so many of the git tutorials.

Just title it "How Git (Really) Works" or something. This would have saved me
so much time at the start of being lost.

